# o zaman



## xebonyx

This means "then" from what I've read on the boards, but is that all it means? In the contexts/translations I've read the phrase it seems to have a loose meaning. 

I've assumed it to be a "time setter" (the past), is this correct?


----------



## smilingtranslater

"o zaman" means "at that time" - but whwn used in a conditional sentence together with if, "If ... then ..." "o zaman" means "in that condition". "If you do not come then (in that condition) I will come" This is conditional form in English Language


----------



## Volcano

xebonyx said:


> This means "then" from what I've read on the boards, but is that all it means? In the contexts/translations I've read the phrase it seems to have a loose meaning.
> 
> I've assumed it to be a "time setter" (the past), is this correct?



*I was there then - O zaman oradaydım (at that time)

Come with me then - Benimle gel o zaman (in this case)*


----------



## smilingtranslater

Volcano said:


> *I was there then - O zaman oradaydım (at that time)*
> 
> *Come with me then - Benimle gel o zaman (in this case)*


Then I was there. O zaman oradaydim + Come with me then. O zaman benimle gel.


----------



## Volcano

smilingtranslater said:


> Then I was there. O zaman oradaydim + Come with me then. O zaman benimle gel.



*I was there then - O zaman oradaydım (at that time)

Come with me then - Benimle gel o zaman (in this case)*


----------



## xebonyx

Thanks to you both!


----------



## xebonyx

One more question, sorry. *O zamanlar* could therefore be translated as "in those times/days"?


----------



## Volcano

*Yes, you can.*


----------

